# Finish for a chopping board



## RoyS (23 Aug 2005)

I have just made a chopping board and a cheese board, and have now realised I don't know what is the best finish for them! I have an unopened bottle of boiled linseed oil - will that do, or do I need another trip to the suppliers??

best wishes - Roy


----------



## Bean (23 Aug 2005)

Roy that will do, 
I use Organoil which is Tung Oil with what smells like citrus oils, its food safe and easy to apply.

Bean


----------



## Matt1245 (23 Aug 2005)

Or just plain old fashioned tung oil.

Could always leave them unfinished, i believe that the resin in the timber kills the germs.

Matt.


----------



## Alf (24 Aug 2005)

I gather BLO contains all sorts of nasties in lieu of actually boiling the stuff these days, so perhaps not the best choice. I'd leave them unfinished myself; as Gary says, wood chopping boards have been proved to actually zap bacteria and such.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2005)

I'm with Alf. A good chopping board will last for years without a finish. If it starts to look ugly, try rubbing it with walnut oil (as used in salad dressings  ) to give it a bit of conditioning.

Gill


----------



## RoyS (24 Aug 2005)

I'm always in favour of 'do nothing' whenever possible, so that's the way I'll go!

Thanks for the help - Roy


----------



## Anonymous (24 Aug 2005)

If you do go for an oil at any point, just make sure it's non toxic. Tung oil is a pure nut oil which is safe, also Liberon Finishing Oil is non toxic.

Paul


----------



## Les Mahon (24 Aug 2005)

The only potential problem with nut based oils on food projects is that some people are alergic to nuts! I'm not rteally sure how this pans out in reality, but I saw it mentioned with reference to babies rattles, it might just be worth bearing in mind.

Les


----------



## Matt1245 (25 Aug 2005)

> The only potential problem with nut based oils on food projects is that some people are alergic to nuts!



Good point Les, i hadn't even thought of that, not something that sprongs to mind, but you have to be carefull these days.



> I'd leave them unfinished myself; as Gary says, wood chopping boards have been proved to actually zap bacteria and such



Who's Gary? First piece of advise i post on here and you get my name wrong. :x I feel like a second rate citizen. :x :x :x 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Matt.


----------



## trevtheturner (25 Aug 2005)

Hiya, Matt,

Don't worry, mate, I know you're not second rate. :wink: :lol: 

And good advice you gave, too.

Cheers,

Trev.

(Woss all that Latin - can you translate it for me?)


----------



## Matt1245 (25 Aug 2005)

thanks for the support in my hour of need trev. Am learning to cope with the rejection now tho. :lol: 

Matt


----------



## trevtheturner (25 Aug 2005)

My pleasure, Matt. And don't look on it as rejection, consider it to be the start of your celebrity on UKworkshop! =D> 

And the Latin - it's much too late for me to try to work out that.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Alf (25 Aug 2005)

Ach, there I go again. 'Pologies, Matt. That's the trouble with typing two different messages at once. #-o Noel and Neil will tell you it's nothing personal - I went throught a phase of confusing them too.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2005)

That is a really good point about the nuts. 

Thank you :shock: !!


----------



## Alf (25 Aug 2005)

trevtheturner":771s67r4 said:


> Woss all that Latin - can you translate it for me?


"How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?" I believe. Sorry for the delay, I was adjusting me toga... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Matt1245 (25 Aug 2005)

Well done Alf,

For getting the latin right, you are now forgiven. That was a lucky escape :lol: 



> That is a really good point about the nuts.



You can never be too carefull with your nuts. :shock: 

Matt.


----------

